# 'Two and a Half Men' done for the season, CBS says



## oldschoolecw

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2011/02/two-and-a-half-men-done-for-the-season-cbs-says.html

WOW


----------



## oldschoolecw

TMZ Story
http://www.tmz.com/2011/02/24/charl...e-turd-thomas-jefferson-alcoholics-anonymous/

I feel bad for Charlie, he seems to be a lost soul


----------



## Nick

WOW is right! It appears that irreparable damage has been done.

The Universe isn't big enough to accommodate an ego that huge (not hugh). The saddest part is that Sheen's stupid behavior has and will hurt so many who depend on the show for a living. Sheen, however talented he may be (or think he is), is really a selfish, immature little man, but sh*t happens.

Denise Richards was right. Charlie Sheen is an a**hole.

Cya, Charlie! !pusht!


----------



## RunnerFL

Why blame Sheen for this? Lorre fired the first shot in his vanity card. I knew as soon as I saw that statement in his vanity card things were going downhill. You don't insult the star of your show like that and get away with it.


----------



## Nick

RunnerFL said:


> Why blame Sheen for this?


Why blame Sheen? Because this entire mess is his fault. Chuck Lorre, along with most of the rest of us are sick and tired of Sheen's irresponsible _bad boy_ behavior. Lorre didn't fire the first shot, Sheen did, a long time ago.

But Lorre, as one of the most prolific and successful writers and EPs in the history of television, has just fired the _last_ shot, and with it, apparently, _Charlie Waffles_ as well. It's a damn shame but, IMO, this is all on Sheen's shoulders.


----------



## RunnerFL

Nick said:


> Why blame Sheen? Because this entire mess is his fault. Chuck Lorre, along with most of the rest of us are sick and tired of Sheen's irresponsible _bad boy_ behavior. Lorre didn't fire the first shot, Sheen did, a long time ago.
> 
> But Lorre, as one of the most prolific and successful writers and EPs in the history of television, has just fired the _last_ shot, and with it, apparently, _Charlie Waffles_ as well. It's a damn shame but, IMO, this is all on Sheen's shoulders.


So what you're saying is that it's ok to kick a man when he's down and needs help? Nice!

Remind me to never come to you if I need help with something.


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> So what you're saying is that it's ok to kick a man when he's down and needs help? Nice!
> 
> Remind me to never come to you if I need help with something.


But at what point do you say enough is enough? It's not the first time they've had to shut down production for his problems.

I just hope they take some of his $2 million an episode and pay the crew.


----------



## Nick

> So what you're saying is that it's ok to kick a man when he's down and needs help?


No, that is not what I said...don't put words in my mouth.

Consider yourself reminded.


----------



## BattleZone

Charlie not only doesn't WANT help, he is loudly *refusing* help, because he's convinced, as many addicts are, that he needs no help.

Charlie recently stated that (paraphrased) few people have his strength, because while using crack (!) will get the better of most people, he can use it socially and be just fine. By a number of reports, he regularly smokes crack, among many other things.

Charlie may put on a good show about "having it together", but let's be real here: he's put himself in the hospital several times over the last couple of months from drug and alcohol binges, scaring even people who are used to being around drug users.

While I like the show and Charlie's acting, he is on an express train to hell, and is thrilled to be aboard. Meanwhile, his antics have put 300+ people out of work, people who are *professionals* at their jobs.

Yes, Charlie is the star of the show, but it is Lorre and his writing team that are hugely responsible for the success of the show, as much or more than Charlie. Lorre's quip on his vanity card was quite mild, really, and told in Lorre's usual self-depricating manner. And he only said what *everyone* is thinking, which is that Charlie doesn't have long to live at the rate he is going.


----------



## say-what

Sheen's been spiraling out of control for several years now and he won't/can't admit he has a problem. Sheen needs to take responsibility for his actions, but that won't happen until he can admit he has a problem.

As for the vanity card - it was really nothing more than what Lorre had been writing for Sheen and Crier as dialog in the show. Their dialog constantly mocked Sheen's real-life behavior. Unfortunately, with Sheen's recent problems, the show was growing more pathetic than funny.

I really liked the show, but it was getting harder to like as Sheen's problems worsened. Now it's time to move on.


----------



## codespy

He should hook up with Lohan.....lots of similarities, including lifestyles! There's a match made in Heaven.


----------



## Nick

Don't mess with the Lohan.


----------



## BoJackson999

Charlie Sheen needs help ASAP. He's so arrogant. I'm glad that they shut down Two and Half Men for the rest of the season. I feel bad for the rest of the cast and crew. Charlie needs to be held responsible for his outrageous comments. The letter he wrote in response shows he's out of his mind! He's snapped! http://whosright.com/poll/has-charlie-sheen-snapped


----------



## SamC

Sheen needs help. The sad thing is that he will probably halfway dry out and be back on this sitcom in September, or another one within a year. Until they find him dead one day. 

As to the show, this surprises me. They are walking away from four episodes. Between CBS and syndication pre-sales, millions. They could not cobble together maybe 2 scripts where Charlie is in jail or Aruba or something. Maybe focus on the kid?


----------



## MysteryMan

Would be nice if a judge could sentence Charlie Sheen and Lindsay Lohan into marriage as punishment for their behavior. They deserve each other.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Maybe they need to change the name of the show to "Two and a Half Kids".


----------



## donbean

let Sheen do what he wants... if he dont drive or hurt women i dont care.. that show is perfect for him... he is that guy ... unfortunatly when the show goes his career will too .... i still watch 2.5 men and like it.....


----------



## dpfaunts

I find it ironic that CBS cancels the show when C Harper is C Sheenr incarnate. To call the producer a "turd" is something C Harper would say.... Mr Sheen could say much worse!


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> But at what point do you say enough is enough?


If it's someone you consider a real friend and truly care about there is no point where enough is enough.


----------



## Indiana627

A great reality show would be one that put Sheen and Lohan under the same roof and then just sit back and watch.


----------



## MysteryMan

Indiana627 said:


> A great reality show would be one that put Sheen and Lohan under the same roof and then just sit back and watch.


I see I'm not the only one with that line of thinking.


----------



## la24philly

charlie sheen, wants to do another Major League movie. maybe he needs JOBOOO to help him mentally


----------



## deanconst96

Stupid mindless sitcom anyway. Who cares?


----------



## la24philly

well its been running since 2003, i cant see it being that stupid for them to keep making more episodes. I liked the show and now we get the possible return of rick vaughn


----------



## dpeters11

RunnerFL said:


> If it's someone you consider a real friend and truly care about there is no point where enough is enough.


Sheen goes beyond the normal addict who doesn't think they have a problem. He's said he's cured himself of addictions. Plus, I don't think of Chuck Lorre as a friend, but a boss. If any of us had addictions like this and after rehab still used drugs, most of our bosses wouldn't keep trying to help. We'd be fired and they'd get someone else.

If his family can't get him straight, I'm not sure what Lorre is expected to do.


----------



## sigma1914

deanconst96 said:


> Stupid mindless sitcom anyway. Who cares?


You do since you read the title and posted.

As for Sheen, he's a piece of trash. I love the show, though. :lol: He'll either kill himself and be mourned by some or "beat his addiction" and be praised. They latter part bothers me. Famous people are always glorified as heroes for achieving sobriety. You're supposed to be sober and functioning in life!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

In the immortal words of... me... I don't care who started it. Mr. Lorre was probably out of line and Mr. Sheen certainly was. What really gets me is that due to this immaturity and instability, 200 people are now out of work. 200 families.


----------



## Herdfan

Stuart Sweet said:


> Mr. Lorre was probably out of line


But that is who he is. What he wrote on that vanity card was much kinder than what he has called the CBS censors and brass.

Quite frankly, while CS was a known actor, he was no where near as famous as he became from 2.5 Men. CL has made some great shows and made stars out of people. CS is out of line.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not going to speak on the personal and drug issues... as that is a whole other can of worms.

But... on the nature of personal life constantly interfering with professional.

This isn't like your office worker going out on a binge and everyone can and does pitch in to help while he is out...

Charlie Sheen is one of the main characters on this show AND a huge reason why a lot of people watch... so if he gets himself into so much trouble that routinely they have to stop the show... and wait... and they can't finish a show while waiting...

At some point, even if they care about his well-being... there comes a time when they may need to part ways.

They can't make the current show without him... He keeps having problems that stop production... So they either have to go on hiatus, hope he recovers, and hope people will welcome the show back... OR they have to go on hiatus, see if they can retool, and try to move on without his character and hope that the fans will still watch.

Either scenario has risks for a long-running and popular show.


----------



## RunnerFL

dpeters11 said:


> If his family can't get him straight, I'm not sure what Lorre is expected to do.


Maybe he could start by not taking shots at him.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

When I think about it a bit longer....its actually quite a shame that this self-inflicted problem is derailing the lives on hundreds of others involved with the show and disappoint millions of viewers as well.


----------



## olguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> When I think about it a bit longer....its actually quite a shame that this self-inflicted problem is derailing the lives on hundreds of others involved with the show and millions of viewers as well.


I'm not sure how it will derail the lives of viewers. Many of my favorites have been canceled in the past and I've never felt derailed. As for the 200 employees and their families I can only say sorry it happened so suddenly. It is the field they chose to work in. Shows get canceled. They are out of work for a while. New shows come along and they are back to work. That's life in the TV business.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

olguy said:


> I'm not sure how it will derail the lives of viewers. Many of my favorites have been canceled in the past and I've never felt derailed. As for the 200 employees and their families I can only say sorry it happened so suddenly. It is the field they chose to work in. Shows get canceled. They are out of work for a while. New shows come along and they are back to work. That's life in the TV business.


Meant to add the word disappoint in front of the word millions...I'll go back and change it to resolve this major travesty.


----------



## pfp

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Meant to add the word disappoint in front of the word millions...I'll go back and change it to resolve this major travesty.


:lol:


----------



## djlong

Lorre was NOT out of line. If anything, Lorre was showing the first piece of backbone that should have been shown a LONG time ago.

One other poster said "as long as he doesn't hurt women" - well he was doing this crap WITH HOOKERS in FRONT OF HIS KIDS. He's drugged out of his mind and it's all over the news AND HE HAS KIDS.

Go ahead, tell me he's not hurting anyone.

There are hundreds of people depending on him NOT being a cokehead for their livelihoods. He's hurting THEM. By stopping production, Lorre is doing them a favor since MAYBE they can find some other work in the meantime instead of waiting around for Charlie's "miraculous" "nano-cures" to take effect.

Contrast this to the actor who played the title role in Starz!'s "Spartacus". He came down with a form of leukemia. They put 2nd season production on hold. He started to come back but had a relapse. The studio hemmed and hawed about what to do (then came up with the idea of a 'prequel season'). The actor then told the studio that he was FINE with being replaced because he didn't want the "over 200 people" who work on the show to go without work.

What Lorre did was a RE-action. 

And one more bit for those who think Sheen isn't hurting anyone. How many people in Mexico are dying because of people like him? The drug wars going on in Mexico are like nothing that has ever been seen there. There is blood on Sheen's hands.


----------



## RunnerFL

djlong said:


> Lorre was NOT out of line.


Wrong... The last thing you do is kick someone when they're down.


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> Wrong... The last thing you do is kick someone when they're down.


Lorre may have offered help, but was turned down for all we know. Sheen's made it clear he doesn't want help, so screw it. Let's call a spade a spade...Sheen is a low life druggie who won't own up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> Wrong... The last thing you do is kick someone when they're down.


When did everyone he works with take Sheen on to raise?

There's help and there's help...

Also...

If you are repeatedly robbed by a homeless man... is having him arrested kicking him when he is down? What about if the next time he robs you he has a knife and you have to literally kick him... Is that kicking him when he is down?

This isn't the first time Charlie Sheen has gone off the rails. He doesn't think he even has a problem...he is blaming other people for his troubles... and he is meanwhile causing a lot of trouble for all the people that work on the show who can't do their jobs or get paid when Sheen is off the rails.

IF there was a time when people on the show could have helped him... I suspect that ship sailed long ago. Sheen appears to be at the point where he has to help himself by himself and may even need to be locked up to prevent him from going off the rails when he can't control himself.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

RunnerFL said:


> Wrong... The last thing you do is kick someone when they're down.


I would typically agree that would be reasonable....but in Charlie Sheen's case....he's been a long-standing loose cannon...and now even he can't handle Charlie Sheen.

I don't see it as kicking him - I see it as no longer tolerating his wacko behavior - enough was enough. In the long run...its doing him a favor, even though it may take years for Charlie to figure that out.

The whole thing is sad, but in the end Charlie Sheen has to have accountability for his own actions.


----------



## spartanstew

I'd agree that this is all Charlie Sheen's fault. That being said, that's one dude I'd like to party with for a weekend.


----------



## Nick

Let's not encourage bad behavior. :nono2:


----------



## scooper

spartanstew said:


> I'd agree that this is all Charlie Sheen's fault. That being said, that's one dude I'd like to party with for a weekend.


Speak for yourself - I've never done any drugs, and I don't even drink very much if any anymore.

At this point - no one can help Charlie EXCEPT Charlie making the decision to get help. And from appearances - (I am NOT a professional in this kind of thing) I'd say he needs some serious residential rehab. I hope he gets the help he needs , and maybe even gets back well enough to work on the show again, as it is one of our favorites.


----------



## spartanstew

scooper said:


> Speak for yourself


I think the "I'd" in my post indicates that I'm speaking for myself, does it not?

Either way, I'm a bit too old now and married, but 20 years ago I wouldn't have thought twice about catching a buzz (although not crack) and hanging out with porn stars all weekend.

PS. Alcohol is a drug (and so's caffeine).


----------



## RunnerFL

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I would typically agree that would be reasonable....but in Charlie Sheen's case....he's been a long-standing loose cannon...and now even he can't handle Charlie Sheen.
> 
> I don't see it as kicking him - I see it as no longer tolerating his wacko behavior - enough was enough. In the long run...its doing him a favor, even though it may take years for Charlie to figure that out.
> 
> The whole thing is sad, but in the end Charlie Sheen has to have accountability for his own actions.


You can "not tolerate" someone's behavior without taking shots at them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> You can "not tolerate" someone's behavior without taking shots at them.


Actually... I'd say lack of stigma associated with bad behavior has started the potential ruination of our society.

If people who did bad, dangerous, and embarrassing stuff... actually were stigmatized for their behavior... that might go a long way towards promoting them to get help.

Example... Had Charlie Sheen lost his job the 2nd (instead of the zillionth) time he brought his drug/party mess to work... he might have been forced to get clean years ago.

Kids today don't see the "drugs are bad" message nearly as much as they see the "popular famous people do drugs, still make money and are popular, and maybe one day are forced into rehab and get clean and still are rich and famous and even get paid to tell people how bad drugs are"...

So kids grow up thinking it's ok to go nuts as long as eventually you straighten up... after you've gotten rich and famous of course.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually... I'd say lack of stigma associated with bad behavior has started the potential ruination of our society.
> 
> If people who did bad, dangerous, and embarrassing stuff... actually were stigmatized for their behavior... that might go a long way towards promoting them to get help.
> 
> Example... Had Charlie Sheen lost his job the 2nd (instead of the zillionth) time he brought his drug/party mess to work... he might have been forced to get clean years ago.
> 
> Kids today don't see the "drugs are bad" message nearly as much as they see the "popular famous people do drugs, still make money and are popular, and maybe one day are forced into rehab and get clean and still are rich and famous and even get paid to tell people how bad drugs are"...
> 
> So kids grow up thinking it's ok to go nuts as long as eventually you straighten up... after you've gotten rich and famous of course.


How true, how true...


----------



## SamC

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually... I'd say lack of stigma associated with bad behavior has started the potential ruination of our society.
> 
> If people who did bad, dangerous, and embarrassing stuff... actually were stigmatized for their behavior... that might go a long way towards promoting them to get help.


+1000. Great post.


----------



## djlong

RunnerFL said:


> Wrong... The last thing you do is kick someone when they're down.


I disagree. There have been MANY offers of help. If this were Sheen's FIRST run-in, I would agree with you. HOWEVER - he's being paid EIGHT FIGURES and cares for nobody but himself.

Lorre did not kick Sheen when he was down. Heck, if THAT is "down", SIGN ME UP. I'll clean up, go through rehab and live off of ONE YEAR'S SALARY for the REST OF MY LIFE and my entire family will benefit.

About the most negative thing you could say is that Lorre has "washed his hands" of Sheen.


----------



## BattleScott

Hopefully, he'll only kill himself before it's all over.


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> Actually... I'd say lack of stigma associated with bad behavior has started the potential ruination of our society.
> 
> If people who did bad, dangerous, and embarrassing stuff... actually were stigmatized for their behavior... that might go a long way towards promoting them to get help.
> 
> Example... Had Charlie Sheen lost his job the 2nd (instead of the zillionth) time he brought his drug/party mess to work... he might have been forced to get clean years ago.
> 
> Kids today don't see the "drugs are bad" message nearly as much as they see the "popular famous people do drugs, still make money and are popular, and maybe one day are forced into rehab and get clean and still are rich and famous and even get paid to tell people how bad drugs are"...
> 
> So kids grow up thinking it's ok to go nuts as long as eventually you straighten up... after you've gotten rich and famous of course.


Agreed, very well put.


----------



## RunnerFL

djlong said:


> I disagree. There have been MANY offers of help. If this were Sheen's FIRST run-in, I would agree with you. HOWEVER - he's being paid EIGHT FIGURES and cares for nobody but himself.


But he's still human...

Who's worse, the human who needs help and won't get it or the "human" who treats other humans poorly because they need help? I say the "human" who treats other humans poorly because they need help is down the food chain next to lawyers.


----------



## SamC

RunnerFL said:


> But he's still human...


So were/are Mao, Stalin, Hitler, Castro, Gadaffi, Claudius, Berkowitz, Speck, etc. Which is not to say that Sheen's actions are the equilivant of any of those, but is to point out that the truism "he's human" is, like all truisms, meaningless.

Reality? True love for a person needing "help" is not to pretend that their self-destructive behaviors are not self-destructive, but rather to build a society morally couragious enough to force them to feel the consequences of that failure, so they will, in the course of time, reform their behaviors and thus reach the tremendous potental that all persons have within them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This thread is going "over the top" in a hurry.... :eek2:


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> But he's still human...


He's a human who was in a position to get the help he needed and rejected it.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Time to move on to a BETTER human.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> He's a human who was in a position to get the help he needed and rejected it.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Time to move on to a BETTER human.


Yeah... I'm reminded at times like these... how people get stirred up over a celebrity who needs help... but not so much over a homeless guy who needs the same help.


----------



## James Long

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... I'm reminded at times like these... how people get stirred up over a celebrity who needs help... but not so much over a homeless guy who needs the same help.


"Golden Voice" Ted Williams comes to mind ... noticed on a freeway off-ramp, he claimed that he had cleaned up his life and was ready to start over. Then we found out that he wasn't clean ... so after a talk with Dr Phil, off to celebrity rehab. And now he's in a halfway house in LA shopping a reality show.
"We like the idea that someone who threw it all away is now finding redemption," said Aaron Brown, a former anchor at CNN who is now a professor of journalism at Arizona State University. "The fact that he did nothing to earn it and probably cannot stand the pressure of it is totally irrelevant to the people telling the story &#8230; that is a different story."
LA Times, February 24th​Redemption stories are popular ... but with the superstars, like Charlie Sheen, people don't let people get out of the limelight to heal. And in many cases, people do have to "lose it all" to put their lives in perspective.

How could Charlie Sheen hit rock bottom if he was allowed to keep working as if nothing was wrong? There were no consequences to his actions.

The rest of us live with consequences. Work for a company that drug tests and fail and you're done ... maybe one rehab if the union contract protects you but generally you're out of it. Sorry ... we'll find someone else.

Welcome to real life, Mr Sheen.


----------



## spartanstew

James Long said:


> Welcome to real life, Mr Sheen.


Except it will probably be back next season.


----------



## djlong

RunnerFL said:


> But he's still human...
> 
> Who's worse, the human who needs help and won't get it or the "human" who treats other humans poorly because they need help? I say the "human" who treats other humans poorly because they need help is down the food chain next to lawyers.


You're forgetting something. There is a third option in the "who's worse" scenario above.

The person who needs help, is offered it and actively rejects it and ridicules those who offered it to him and stays in denial about his problems.

So, Lorre is "worse" because he cut loose a guy earning some $20M/year while simultaneously allowing the OTHER people involved in the show to start looking for work instead of keeping them 'on hold'.

Sheen is FAR worse. His actions have impacted, literally, HUNDREDS of others with no thought of the effect on them.


----------



## RunnerFL

SamC said:


> So were/are Mao, Stalin, Hitler, Castro, Gadaffi, Claudius, Berkowitz, Speck, etc.


Apples to oranges....

You can't compare someone with a drug problem to a Dictator/mass murderer.


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah... I'm reminded at times like these... how people get stirred up over a celebrity who needs help... but not so much over a homeless guy who needs the same help.


This thread isn't about homeless people who need help so how on earth would you know to compare the 2? That's humorous...


----------



## RunnerFL

djlong said:


> You're forgetting something. There is a third option in the "who's worse" scenario above.
> 
> The person who needs help, is offered it and actively rejects it and ridicules those who offered it to him and stays in denial about his problems.
> 
> So, Lorre is "worse" because he cut loose a guy earning some $20M/year while simultaneously allowing the OTHER people involved in the show to start looking for work instead of keeping them 'on hold'.
> 
> Sheen is FAR worse. His actions have impacted, literally, HUNDREDS of others with no thought of the effect on them.


I give up... You're right... Maybe you can go kick a dog or punch a sleeping baby now...


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> He's a human who was in a position to get the help he needed and rejected it.


The term "Baker Act" comes to mind... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Mental_Health_Act

Granted it's only here in Florida but I'm sure other states have similar acts, California has 5150 (It's not just a cool number made up by Eddie Van Halen), where people can be forced to get the help the need. Just because you offer help to someone and they refuse doesn't mean you give up.

If I had given up on someone who refused my help I'd have one less uncle now and fewer friends. I've learned first hand you don't give up on those in need, regardless of what some of you may think.


----------



## dpeters11

spartanstew said:


> Except it will probably be back next season.


We'll see. On the Today Show this morning he said he'd only come back if they gave him a raise, to $3 million an episode for psychological distress.


----------



## The Merg

"dpeters11" said:


> We'll see. On the Today Show this morning he said he'd only come back if they gave him a raise, to $3 million an episode for psychological distress.


Just watching the interview now... Wow...

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> This thread isn't about homeless people who need help so how on earth would you know to compare the 2? That's humorous...


Homeless people are human beings?

All this talk about having "compassion" for the human being "Charlie Sheen" ... but no compassion for non-famous humans? Sounds like you are another one giving Charlie a pass because he was a star.

Perhaps Mr Lorre isn't that good of a writer ... but I would have loved for the show to go on without Sheen. At least for the next four episodes.


----------



## MysteryMan

What Sheen needs is what his father failed to give him when he was growing up, a swift kick in the ass! Show should be retitled "Two and a Half Brain Cells". More befitting with his conduct and attitude.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dpeters11 said:


> We'll see. On the Today Show this morning he said he'd only come back if they gave him a raise, to $3 million an episode for psychological distress.





The Merg said:


> Just watching the interview now... Wow...
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


Looks like the circus is in town....

This all gets curiouser and curiouser by the day...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Heard this morning that Mr. Sheen is looking to sue now? I don't understand exactly but that's business for you.


----------



## webby_s

RunnerFL said:


> Apples to oranges....
> 
> You can't compare someone with a drug problem to a Dictator/mass murderer.


You yourself forgot to add the rest of *SamC*'s quoted post:



SamC said:


> Which is not to say that Sheen's actions are the equilivant of any of those, but is to point out that the truism "he's human" is, like all truisms, meaningless.





RunnerFL said:


> This thread isn't about homeless people who need help so how on earth would you know to compare the 2? That's humorous...


^SAD, just sad. That's what will get this thread locked



RunnerFL said:


> I give up... You're right... Maybe you can go kick a dog or punch a sleeping baby now...


^WHAT???? why bring it to this, really, we're grown adults, lets act it. you obviously brought it to this level of immaturity, thanks for bringing it that much closer to being closed (the thread).

*RunnerFL* I have respect for you sticking to your guns, I do, and all your contributions to DBSTalk but you have lowered the bar on this tread too much. Sorry for that, along with all the rest of us we will all go about are regular day like nothing happened, even if Sheen is in it or not. After all, it's just a show and just a couple posts.

Cheers


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> Heard this morning that Mr. Sheen is looking to sue now? I don't understand exactly but that's business for you.


My first thought would be breach of contract for cancelling the rest of the season, maybe defamation for Chuck's title card?

He's certainly done a lot more damage to himself, but there are also those who like his "bad boy" image, and they probably like him more.


----------



## Nick

Whether his misguided rants are fueled by drugs and alcohol or not, Sheen is ultimately responsible for his own actions and any consequences. Although he is not a child, he is certainly acting like one. It's ironic that we, as viewers, had always assumed that Jake was the 'half' in "Two and a Half Men", but based on Sheen's decidedly juvenile behavior, apparently we had that wrong all along. :shrug:


----------



## djlong

RunnerFL said:


> I give up... You're right... Maybe you can go kick a dog or punch a sleeping baby now...


Ok, then help explain it to me - and I'm NOT being sarcastic.

You said it's wrong to "kick a man when he's down". Exactly HOW is Sheen being kicked? Was it Lorre responding to Sheen's deluded and anti-Semitic rants? Was it the suspension of production on the show? Was it something else that I'm missing here?

And exactly how is a drug-addicted prima-donna equal to a sleeping baby? I mean, come on. The latest has Sheen saying that CBS owes HIM an apology "while licking my feet".

He says CBS & Lorre are trying to take "all his money" and ruin his family.

The drugs and porn stars have nothing to do with this???


----------



## Doug Brott

I don't understand how anyone can defend Charlie Sheen with a straight face ..


----------



## Laxguy

Doug Brott said:


> I don't understand how anyone can defend Charlie Sheen with a straight face ..


Oh, he's just misunderstood. Grew up over privileged. It's really society's fault, ya know...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

:nono2:


----------



## DavidMi

Stuart Sweet said:


> Heard this morning that Mr. Sheen is looking to sue now? I don't understand exactly but that's business for you.


Simple, he is paid to do a show and has a contract. He is scheduled to show up for work and does and no one else is there, thats a violation of his contract.

I have a feeling he will win the lawsuit.


----------



## dpeters11

DavidMi said:


> Simple, he is paid to do a show and has a contract. He is scheduled to show up for work and does and no one else is there, thats a violation of his contract.
> 
> I have a feeling he will win the lawsuit.


Except we have no idea what else is really in that contract. It's quite possible there is language in there to protect the studio as well.


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> Homeless people are human beings?
> 
> All this talk about having "compassion" for the human being "Charlie Sheen" ... but no compassion for non-famous humans? Sounds like you are another one giving Charlie a pass because he was a star.
> 
> Perhaps Mr Lorre isn't that good of a writer ... but I would have loved for the show to go on without Sheen. At least for the next four episodes.


So I guess when one posts about how we should respect other human beings they should also list every other human being or group that should be respected? Come on....

Just because I don't say I also help with the homeless then I automatically don't help the homeless? That's crazy....


----------



## RunnerFL

djlong said:


> Ok, then help explain it to me - and I'm NOT being sarcastic.
> 
> You said it's wrong to "kick a man when he's down". Exactly HOW is Sheen being kicked? Was it Lorre responding to Sheen's deluded and anti-Semitic rants? Was it the suspension of production on the show? Was it something else that I'm missing here?


Clearly something you missed... Lorre took a shot at Charlie in a vanity card.



djlong said:


> And exactly how is a drug-addicted prima-donna equal to a sleeping baby? I mean, come on.


You don't care for your fellow human beings apparently so I was just giving you suggestions on how to carry on the trend you're showing.



djlong said:


> The latest has Sheen saying that CBS owes HIM an apology "while licking my feet".
> 
> He says CBS & Lorre are trying to take "all his money" and ruin his family.
> 
> The drugs and porn stars have nothing to do with this???


You've clearly missed my point...


----------



## RunnerFL

Doug Brott said:


> I don't understand how anyone can defend Charlie Sheen with a straight face ..


I can only guess this is pointed at me... I'm not defending him! What I'm saying, and what others clearly have missed, is that he's human. Humans make mistakes and when we make mistakes we need friends or family to help them, not slam them. Without the help of friends and family something bad will happen.

I honestly can't believe some of the "let him die", "he's a scumbag", etc responses here. Makes me wonder what kind of uncaring people are here.

I'm not sure I can make it any clearer than that.


----------



## Doug Brott

Shows get canceled all of the time .. Most likely the best Charlie Sheen will do is get whatever the buyout is on his contract. That would be at most 100% of his salary between now and June 2012 (end of contract). But seriously, what Studio would agree to a 100% buyout when they shut the show down.

Charlie wants to sue for $320 Million .. Seriously? He has no case for that .. Not one iota. He's ranting and raving and will STILL make more money between now and the end of the year than I will likely make the rest of my life.


----------



## RunnerFL

webby_s said:


> *RunnerFL* I have respect for you sticking to your guns, I do, and all your contributions to DBSTalk but you have lowered the bar on this tread too much. Sorry for that, along with all the rest of us we will all go about are regular day like nothing happened, even if Sheen is in it or not. After all, it's just a show and just a couple posts.


You clearly missed my point also...

I have an opinion, just like you, that I'm entitled to. If my opinion offends you or you don't agree you're more than welcome to ignore me.

Someone slamming me for wanting to make sure humans are treated like humans, I believe the term is humanitarian, will never get me to change my stance on that.

Maybe if we all stopped just "going about our regular day" and caring about our fellow man, whether they be a big star or a homeless person in the street, this planet would be a better place to live.


----------



## Doug Brott

RunnerFL said:


> ... he's human. Humans make mistakes and when we make mistakes we need friends or family to help them, not slam them. Without the help of friends and family something bad will happen.


Charlie Sheen is not my friend .. he is not my family .. I see no reason to support him.


----------



## RunnerFL

Doug Brott said:


> Charlie Sheen is not my friend .. he is not my family .. I see no reason to support him.


So every other human on the planet can just go to hell and die if they aren't a friend of yours or part of your family?

And again, I'm NOT supporting him. And I'm NOT saying heavy drug use is good.


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> I can only guess this is pointed at me... I'm not defending him! What I'm saying, and what others clearly have missed, is that he's human. Humans make mistakes and when we make mistakes we need friends or family to help them, not slam them. Without the help of friends and family something bad will happen.
> 
> I honestly can't believe some of the "let him die", "he's a scumbag", etc responses here. Makes me wonder what kind of uncaring people are here.
> 
> I'm not sure I can make it any clearer than that.


You can't help those who don't want help & he clearly doesn't want any help. After many "mistakes," there comes a point where there's no reason to care what happens to that person.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> So I guess when one posts about how we should respect other human beings they should also list every other human being or group that should be respected? Come on....


Perhaps you should try READING the thread instead of just trying to shout people down?

The comment about homeless people was on topic. They are HUMAN BEINGS, many of who suffer from drug and alcohol problems. Some may have gotten to the point of homeless starting with high end drugs lie Charlie abuses. Very similar, except there are not as many morning shows that allow a homeless person airtime to defend their lifestyle.

Now play nice.


----------



## RunnerFL

sigma1914 said:


> You can't help those who don't want help & he clearly doesn't want any help.


Yes, you can.



sigma1914 said:


> After many "mistakes," there comes a point where there's no reason to care what happens to that person.


So in your book everyone gets X amount of mistakes and then they are treated like the scum of the earth that just needs to die and stop taking up resources you could use? Wow...


----------



## Doug Brott

RunnerFL said:


> So every other human on the planet can just go to hell and die if they aren't a friend of yours or part of your family?
> 
> And again, I'm NOT supporting him. And I'm NOT saying heavy drug use is good.


I'm just talking about Charlie Sheen .. I'm not talking about every other human on the planet.


----------



## Holydoc

Seems his long-time publicist, Stan Rosenfield, just gave up on Sheen as well. He just quit.


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> So every other human on the planet can just go to hell and die if they aren't a friend of yours or part of your family?
> 
> And again, I'm NOT supporting him. And I'm NOT saying heavy drug use is good.


Yes, if they're self destructive person affecting the well being of others around them. Murderers make "mistakes," but I guess their friends and family should support them when they're down, right?


----------



## Doug Brott

Oh .. Here's the Chuck Lorre Vanity card that started it all ..

"If Charlie Sheen outlives me, I'm gonna be really pissed."

It was bracketed around Chuck Lorre living a healthy lifestyle especially when compared to Charlie Sheen.

I'm with Chuck on this one .. It's very clear cut. Charlie brought this on himself.


----------



## RunnerFL

ok, well I'm done. You guys can form a lynch mob and kill every person who needs help out there.

Happy now?

Enjoy your selfishness...


----------



## sigma1914

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> So in your book everyone gets X amount of mistakes and then they are treated like the scum of the earth that just needs to die and stop taking up resources you could use? Wow...


Yes! Rapists, murderers, & child molesters can be the first scum to die.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> sigma1914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't help those who don't want help
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you can.
Click to expand...

Really? Got experience? If you can help those who don't want it you're just wasting your time talking about it. Go - do it.

The help that Charlie Sheen needs is consequences for his actions. Perhaps this is just a case of giving Charlie the help that he doesn't want.

Now if we can only get the morning shows and celeb TV to stop giving him a forum for his denial he MIGHT actually be helped.



RunnerFL said:


> ok, well I'm done. You guys can form a lynch mob and kill every person who needs help out there.


Since you're done (many posts ago) being rational about the topic I'm glad you're done.

I'm not talking about forming mobs and hunting down celebrity offenders or anyone else. I'm just for letting celebrities live (or die) with the consequences of their problems on the same level as everyone else. No exceptions.


----------



## James Long

Doug Brott said:


> Oh .. Here's the Chuck Lorre Vanity card that started it all ..


For completeness:
http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=329
*CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #329*

I exercise regularly. I eat moderate amounts of healthy food. I make sure to get plenty of rest. I see my doctor once a year and my dentist twice a year. I floss every night. I've had chest x-rays, cardio stress tests, EKG's and colonoscopies. I see a psychologist and have a variety of hobbies to reduce stress. I don't drink. I don't smoke. I don't do drugs. I don't have crazy, reckless sex with strangers.

If Charlie Sheen outlives me, I'm gonna be really pissed.

1st Aired: 14 February 2011​
A previous one:
http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=324
*CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #324*

WARNING!

Do not attempt to replicate what you saw in tonight's episode of Two and a Half Men. Despite the seeming lack of serious consequences and regardless of the hilarity that ensued, this is extremely dangerous behavior and could result in injury or death. Please keep in mind that we employ a highly-paid Hollywood professional who has years of experience with putting his life at risk. And sadly no, I'm not talking about our stunt man.

1st Aired: 17 January 2011​


----------



## James Long

http://www.chucklorre.com/index-2hm.php?p=315 (1st Aired: 22 November 2010) (portions)
"TO DO LIST"

Write a country song entitled, "Hooker in the Closet." (Chorus: "There's a hooker in the closet, 'neath the monogrammed robes, don't know how she got there and I can't find my clothes. Officer Krupke, how are you tonight? I've misplaced my watch but I'm feeling alright.") Donate royalties to womens' shelter

Bite the hand that feeds you because you've had more than enough to eat​


----------



## webby_s

"RunnerFL" said:


> You don't care for your fellow human beings apparently so I was just giving you suggestions on how to carry on the trend you're showing.


But why are you making it personal. It's Charlie frickin Sheen. He doesn't care about you, me or what people think. And it appears he doesn't want help. What we say here won't change anything, trust me. And again you are bringing it to a level that is just not funny anymore let alone fun.


----------



## dpeters11

If Lorre is just using his vanity cards to voice his opinion, that's pretty easy going. We're talking something that only shows up for a few seconds and only readable by DVR unless you go to his site. Sheen has said much worse in much more public ways.


----------



## DavidMi

Reports are that Clarlie Sheens drug test came back clean.

You go get em Charlie.


----------



## Doug Brott

DavidMi said:


> Reports are that Clarlie Sheens drug test came back clean.
> 
> You go get em Charlie.


Shows still get canceled all of the time for all kinds of reasons .. Charlie still went on a tirade in public ...


----------



## Nick

> Reports are that Clarlie Sheens drug test came back clean....


...and if he _was_ clean, which I seriously doubt, then he has absolutely no excuse for his dreadful behavior. IMO, he is an arrogant, worthless piece of human excrement.


----------



## phrelin

Be kind Nick. The poor guy has permanent brain damage.:sure:


----------



## MikeW

Lots more over at TMZ. Charlie gave them an interview and is suing CBS...


----------



## sorrycharlie

Here's proof of the drug test! HAHA

http://www.radaronline.com/photos/i...harlie-sheen-takes-a-drug-test-radaronlinecom


----------



## pfp

sorrycharlie said:


> Here's proof of the drug test! HAHA
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/photos/i...harlie-sheen-takes-a-drug-test-radaronlinecom


My gut tells me that's just proof that a) He's on something they didn't test for or B) he quit for long enough to pas the test.

Perhaps I'm wrong and he is completely clean now but based on his recent rants / interviews there is definitely something wrong with him. Normal people just don;t behave like this _(but then this is a Hollywood "star" and they are a breed of their own) _


----------



## The Merg

"sorrycharlie" said:


> Here's proof of the drug test! HAHA
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/photos/image/116288/2011/02/charlie-sheen-takes-a-drug-test-radaronlinecom


Wow... He even looks high/drunk in that photo...

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## phrelin

I just realized that at 7 am this morning an email from TVWeek's TVBizWire came in with the "subject" TVWeek Extra Alert: Sheen Wants $3 Million Per Episode to Return; Plans on Suing CBS; (Full TVBizWire Later) and listed the following, six of which were about Sheen:








The Oscar coverage came in the normal later email. Whatever Charlie is doing, he's getting a lot of high level publicity.:sure:


----------



## James Long

*Sheen Keeps Up Pressure on 'Men' Producers, Demands $16 Million in Missed Pay*
http://www.tvweek.com/blogs/tvbizwire/2011/02/sheen-keeps-up-pressure-on-men.php

He criticized CBS boss Les Moonves for not firing Chuck Lorre, the show's creator. Meanwhile, TMZ reported that a lawyer for Sheen, Marty Singer, wrote a letter to Warner Bros. and CBS demanding $16 million in missed pay for eight canceled episodes. Singer said the star was prepared weeks ago to return to work.

In the interview, Sheen focused on family issues and said he's doesn't have to apologize for his lifestyle, People magazine reported. Sheen said he's trying to ensure that he, his ex-wife, his estranged wife and his four youngest kids all have a chance to live in the same neighborhood, and he cited the problems with production of the hit sitcom as a threat to his family.

---
I'd say Sheen is the threat to his family.


----------



## Laxguy

Doug Brott said:


> Oh .. Here's the Chuck Lorre Vanity card that started it all ..
> 
> "If Charlie Sheen outlives me, I'm gonna be really pissed."
> 
> It was bracketed around Chuck Lorre living a healthy lifestyle especially when compared to Charlie Sheen.
> 
> I'm with Chuck on this one .. It's very clear cut. Charlie brought this on himself.


I loved reading that one, which I can now do with an improved HD set, so I don't have to go online to pick them up. I read it before this became as big a topic as it is right now, but his (mis)behavior was already at the notorious+++ level.

The thing is, Charlie won't get what he deserves, which is a spanking, a kick in the backside, loss of big money and loss of celebrity. He may lose a bit of dough, but not enough to really make a diff., and his "celebrity" only increases... .ugh.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

He's on CNN right now.


----------



## Laxguy

HDTVsportsfan said:


> He's on CNN right now.


Holy Wet-brain, Batman, he sure is! Piers Morgan is pretty good. 
Ooooo, Sheen just admitted something he did was not right, but not sure really what he is saying... (er, what else is new?)


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Right or wrong he talks a good game and believes everything he's saying. THis interview is better than GMA in terms of he's not saying nearly as much wacked out stuff.


----------



## phrelin

Is it possible Charlie really doesn't understand? I mean sure he's got some money but getting a civil suit to trial is a two year process and all CBS has to do is have attorneys start scheduling depositions to run out his resources.


----------



## phrelin

I've been thinking.:eek2:

While it would be best if CBS just dropped the show, it might be possible to do without Sheen's character.

We begin next season at his funeral where we learn that he and Rose got married. They honeymooned in Mexico, but as luck would have it there was a shooting between drug cartel members in a bar and Charlie was killed while hitting on a cartel chief's girl. But was he really hit in the crossfire as we see in another scene Rose unpacking a gun....

Anyway, Rose inherits his estate, sells both their houses, buys a bigger one, let's Alan and the kid move in, hires Berta and we're in a new season with all the same characters. Crazy Rose becomes the anchor. And I think Melanie Lynskey could pull it off.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Laxguy said:


> Holy Wet-brain, Batman, he sure is! Piers Morgan is pretty good.
> Ooooo, Sheen just admitted something he did was not right, but not sure really what he is saying... (er, what else is new?)


He was admitting that CBS had warned him previously that his actions could be a problem for the show. He basically said it wasn't presented to him to convincingly.


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> Really? Got experience?


As a matter of fact I do. Had you read any of my posts you'd know I had an Uncle in Charlie's situation that we had to Baker Act. Yes, you can force someone to get help and I speak from experience.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> As a matter of fact I do. Had you read any of my posts you'd know I had an Uncle in Charlie's situation that we had to Baker Act. Yes, you can force someone to get help and I speak from experience.


Then someone should force Charlie to get help instead of just glorifying his problems.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> As a matter of fact I do. Had you read any of my posts you'd know I had an Uncle in Charlie's situation that we had to Baker Act. Yes, you can force someone to get help and I speak from experience.


That gets back to something I said earlier in this thread, and that you agreed with when I posted it...

The problem with Charlie, and many drug addicts, is that they don't see any consequences. If he keeps going to work and getting paid and people let him get away with stuff... why would he quit the bad behavior?

You agreed when I said one of the problems is with the lack of stigma being associated with his bad behavior... but then to some degree you are defending him by saying other people need to help him, and they are bad people if they don't help him even if he doesn't want help.

Addicts LOVE it when they can blame their friends and family for their drug problem. It isn't Charlie's fault... he's out of control... it's his family's fault for not stopping him... so Charlie gets off without blame and still doesn't admit he has a problem.

You and I are nobodies relative to Mr Sheen... he cares not a whit what we think. I do think it odd, and a bit telling how I can't recall hearing anything from father Martin Sheen or brother Emilio Estevez regarding Charlie's recent problems... they seem oddly quiet on the matter.

Assuming he has friends, and is on speaking terms with his family... those are the people I agree who should be trying to help him... but even if they lock him up in rehab... until he is willing to admit to the problem. that will not help. Addicts like Charlie will get clean for a bit, to say "see, I don't have a problem" and then get away to do his thing.

Unfortunately, I think Charlie is going to have to fall harder before he will seek help. I remember him going through some rough times when he was younger... and I thought he was getting past all of that back when he first got this CBS show... but it would appear he never truly got past his problems from before.

So I would agree he needs help... and hope he has people around him who can... but I don't feel any more sympathy for him than I do anyone in the circumstances... and I hate that he gets all of this press when there are many many more non-famous non-rich people who have it just as bad and need the same help. Where's the outcry for those people? Not on the Morning show... and not on Piers Morgan either!


----------



## dpeters11

Vanity Card #334 from Mike and Molly

CHUCK LORRE PRODUCTIONS, #334

I understand that I'm under a lot of pressure to respond to certain statements made about me recently. The following are my uncensored thoughts. I hope this will put an end to any further speculation.

I believe that consciousness creates the illusion of individuation, the false feeling of being separate. In other words, I am aware, ergo I am alone. I further believe that this existential misunderstanding is the prime motivating force for the neurotic compulsion to blot out consciousness. This explains the paradox of our culture, which celebrates the ego while simultaneously promoting its evisceration with drugs and alcohol. It also clarifies our deep-seated fear of monolithic, one-minded systems like communism, religious fundamentalism, zombies and invaders from Mars. Each one is a dark echo of an oceanic state of unifying transcendence from which consciousness must, by nature, flee. The Fall from Grace is, in fact, a Sprint from Grace. Or perhaps more accurately, "Screw Grace, I am so outta here!"

Questions?
http://www.chucklorre.com/


----------



## phrelin

From Will Charlie Sheen ever work again?:


> Charlie Sheen says he is ready to return to acting, but the real question is whether anyone would hire the troubled sitcom star -- and how much would it cost to insure him.
> 
> ...Take Robert Downey Jr., whose past includes stints both in jail on drug charges and in a treatment facility for substance abuse. Like Sheen's, Downey's behavior once had the industry questioning his career viability, with many arguing nobody would be willing to insure his films. A decade later, he's the star of the blockbuster "Iron Man" films.
> 
> In Sheen's case, CBS and Warner Bros. have decided that they don't think he's well enough to continue and have actively tried to get him to seek treatment. "But until you see the doctor reports, who really knows whether it's a problem or not," says Lorrie McNaught, vp at insurance brokerage firm Aon/Albert G. Ruben. "Making comments doesn't make him uninsurable."


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> Then someone should force Charlie to get help instead of just glorifying his problems.


wow, you clearly haven't been reading a thing I've posted. That's what I've been saying all along!


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> That gets back to something I said earlier in this thread, and that you agreed with when I posted it...
> 
> The problem with Charlie, and many drug addicts, is that they don't see any consequences. If he keeps going to work and getting paid and people let him get away with stuff... why would he quit the bad behavior?
> 
> You agreed when I said one of the problems is with the lack of stigma being associated with his bad behavior... but then to some degree you are defending him by saying other people need to help him, and they are bad people if they don't help him even if he doesn't want help.
> 
> Addicts LOVE it when they can blame their friends and family for their drug problem. It isn't Charlie's fault... he's out of control... it's his family's fault for not stopping him... so Charlie gets off without blame and still doesn't admit he has a problem.
> 
> You and I are nobodies relative to Mr Sheen... he cares not a whit what we think. I do think it odd, and a bit telling how I can't recall hearing anything from father Martin Sheen or brother Emilio Estevez regarding Charlie's recent problems... they seem oddly quiet on the matter.
> 
> Assuming he has friends, and is on speaking terms with his family... those are the people I agree who should be trying to help him... but even if they lock him up in rehab... until he is willing to admit to the problem. that will not help. Addicts like Charlie will get clean for a bit, to say "see, I don't have a problem" and then get away to do his thing.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Charlie is going to have to fall harder before he will seek help. I remember him going through some rough times when he was younger... and I thought he was getting past all of that back when he first got this CBS show... but it would appear he never truly got past his problems from before.
> 
> So I would agree he needs help... and hope he has people around him who can... but I don't feel any more sympathy for him than I do anyone in the circumstances... and I hate that he gets all of this press when there are many many more non-famous non-rich people who have it just as bad and need the same help. Where's the outcry for those people? Not on the Morning show... and not on Piers Morgan either!


Saying someone should help him is not defending him, not even close. I got into this initially stating Lorre shouldn't take shots at him and that he should help him. Then everyone just piled on me and stopped reading what I typed.


----------



## RunnerFL

phrelin said:


> From Will Charlie Sheen ever work again?:


Charlie will rebound like Robert did as long as someone makes him get help or he finally realizes he needs it.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> wow, you clearly haven't been reading a thing I've posted. That's what I've been saying all along!


Kind of hard to understand with all the crap about lynch mobs, etc, etc, etc.

Glad to see that behind all that garbage you were agreeing with us that Charlie Sheen needs help ... and not a celebrity pass.

Part of "making him" get help is not rewarding his bad behavior. No million dollar raises. No back pay for shows he hasn't worked on. If anything they should charge Charlie to pay the lost wages of his fellow actors and crew.


----------



## phrelin

RunnerFL said:


> Charlie will rebound like Robert did as long as someone makes him get help or he finally realizes he needs it.


Yes, let's hope so. It's funny that a money item could get his attention at some point - insurance for the production.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> Saying someone should help him is not defending him, not even close. I got into this initially stating Lorre shouldn't take shots at him and that he should help him. Then everyone just piled on me and stopped reading what I typed.


I get that... but you agreed with my earlier post that people in Charlie Sheen's position might be more likely to seek treatment if there were more negative consequences to his actions and if there were more stigma attached.

One could argue that Lorre making negative comments about Sheen is a form of that stigma. IF people aren't allowed to take shots at Sheen and make fun of his behavior... then where's the stigma?

I don't agree with people who say "let him rot/die" or whatever. That I don't partake or condone... but maybe if more people did express negatively their feelings of Charlie Sheen, it might help him not find reason to stay in the bad places.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RunnerFL said:


> Charlie will rebound like Robert did as long as someone makes him get help or he finally realizes he needs it.


Exactly.

I was a Robert Downey Jr fan... and it was sad how he kept getting himself deeper and deeper... and it didn't sink in until he actually went to jail and stayed for a while.

I was glad to see him come back, and it sure seems like he is staying clean these days. Downey was always a good actor, and seeing how good he was as a young man, and how much he has kept... it is sad to realize how many years he missed and how many movies we probably missed due to his self-inflicted problems.

While I don't hold Charlie Sheen in the same high regard as Downey... I've always liked him... and to some extent the same can be said of him, that he has likely missed a lot of work and will miss more until he gets straight... but hopefully he does one day and can get back to work.

On a related note... Watching the extras on Blazing Saddles years ago when that came out on Blu-ray... I was surprised to find out that Richard Pryor was one of the writers on that movie AND Mel Brooks had originally wanted him in it. That would have been the first time he and Gene Wilder worked together... BUT the studio wouldn't go for it. That was during the time when Richard Pryor was into clubbing and partying... and had a reputation for sometimes just not showing up... Mel Brooks and others fought to keep him as a writer... but had to cast someone else in the main role.

While that turned out well for his replacement... and Richard Pryor did straighten up eventually... it took setting himself on fire to set him straight.

Let's hope Charlie Sheen doesn't have to do that before he gets help.


----------



## SayWhat?

Stewart Vernon said:


> ... it took setting himself on fire to set him straight.
> 
> Let's hope Charlie Sheen doesn't have to do that before he gets help.


Even that didn't help Michael Jackson :sure:


----------



## SayWhat?

Say it ain't SO!!!! NOOOooooooooo!!!!!!!!



> "Two and a Half Men" may be down to One and a Half without Charlie Sheen, but it could become a "Full House."
> 
> Word is John Stamos, best known for portraying the mullet-haired Uncle Jesse on sappy ''90s family sitcom "Full House," may replace CBS' off-the-reservation sitcom king on the hit comedy.


http://www.bostonherald.com/track/inside_track/view.bg?articleid=1320124&srvc=rss


----------



## djlong

RunnerFL said:


> Clearly something you missed... Lorre took a shot at Charlie in a vanity card.
> 
> You don't care for your fellow human beings apparently so I was just giving you suggestions on how to carry on the trend you're showing.
> 
> You've clearly missed my point...


Oh I didn't miss it. I read that vanity card online. But, for the sake of the discussion, let's make sure we're talking about the same thing. The one *I* read commented on what it would look like if he (Lorre), with his diet/exercise/good living efforts was outlived by Sheen.

Is that what you're referring to?

That's hardly a "kick". That's not even the moral equivalent of a "bad magazine review".

Care for my fellow human beings? Let me give you a peek inside my life. Now, just as you defended yourself against the "you don't care about the homeless" lines, I have to address this.

In my life I've been a "runner" for a women's shelter that my adoptive mother ran (I had a speedy car and I could outrun abusive boyfriends). I spent years supporting my now-ex-wife's multiple girl scout troops (a couple at a time for a few years) with a lot of legwork (not just writing checks - can't tell you how many trucks of cookies I've loaded and unloaded). I've developed and written resumes for more people than I can remember. I put a kid through college when going through a divorce and been "the guy" that both of my kids had to rely on when their mother simply stepped out and didn't lift a figner for them for 7 months. Even with her, rather than screw her over in the divorce, I worked my ass off to repair a house that was headed for "Hoarders"-land when she left so that I could refinance and give her an equity payout when I could have walked away.

In short, one of my guiding principles in my entire life has been to give a hand UP whenever possible, as opposed to a hand OUT.

If I'm Chuck Lorre, I look at the welfare on everyone on my team and see where the problem is. When one person REPEATEDLY slaps your hand away - and then even turns vicious (lick my feet???), it's time to do the most good for the most people.

Remember - the light bulb has to want to change. Pick your "old saying", but the Charlie Sheen horse just WILL NOT drink.

I won't kick Sheen. But sometimes you have to say you've washed your hands.


----------



## Chris Blount

Sheen is an idiot. If I was in charge of CBS, I sure as heck wouldn't put up with his crap. He's unprofessional and needs help. End of story.

Heck, he even portrayed himself way back when. Who knew?


----------



## RunnerFL

Stewart Vernon said:


> I get that... but you agreed with my earlier post that people in Charlie Sheen's position might be more likely to seek treatment if there were more negative consequences to his actions and if there were more stigma attached.


And I'm not disagreeing now so what's your point?



Stewart Vernon said:


> One could argue that Lorre making negative comments about Sheen is a form of that stigma. IF people aren't allowed to take shots at Sheen and make fun of his behavior... then where's the stigma?


What Lorre did is in no way shape or form placing a stigma on something. It's kicking someone when they are down, plain and simple.


----------



## pfp

phrelin said:


> From Will Charlie Sheen ever work again?:


One big difference - Downey is a decent actor.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I just find it odd that apparently now Mr. Sheen, whose antics apparently caused the shutdown, is now calling himself a crusader for the rights of the crew. If his public rants are to be believed, he has crossed over from troubled to insane.


----------



## Herdfan

Stuart Sweet said:


> I just find it odd that apparently now Mr. Sheen, whose antics apparently caused the shutdown, is now calling himself a crusader for the rights of the crew.


It is working. Warner Brothers has agreed to pay the crew for 4 of the 8 cancelled episodes. They deny it has anything to do with his ranting about it, but sometimes where there is smoke.......


----------



## BattleScott

Herdfan said:


> It is working. Warner Brothers has agreed to pay the crew for 4 of the 8 cancelled episodes. They deny it has anything to do with his ranting about it, but sometimes where there is smoke.......


The first report I heard when they announced the complete cancellation of the season was that they were working with the various unions on the details of the compensation for those that would be affected. Charlie Sheen's babbling about it had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would be more likely to believe that about the unions than to believe Mr. Sheen's histrionics caused the pay increase.


----------



## BattleScott

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would be more likely to believe that about the unions than to believe Mr. Sheen's histrionics caused the pay increase.


Given the volatile nature of the TV business, I would imagine the neogtiations were fairly straight forward and that most of the general points were written in to the contracts. More than likley it was just a routine matter of hashing out the fine points as to exactly what they would paid for, not IF they would be paid.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> What Lorre did is in no way shape or form placing a stigma on something. It's kicking someone when they are down, plain and simple.


People who go on Jerry Springer to talk about their problems are down. People who have multiple exclusive interviews with major networks to badmouth their accusers are not down.

The "vanity cards" Lorre wrote were his opinion and an expression of frustration. With all the wrongs that Charlie Sheen has done I can't believe you're still focused on the minimal actions of Chuck Lorre! A comment about how the Hollywood professionals on the show have experience putting their lives on the line ("And sadly no, I'm not talking about our stunt man.")? A comment about living a healthy lifestyle as opposed to Charlie Sheen? If these are "kicking someone while they are down" you need to recalibrate your sensitivity.

Besides, talk to Charlie ... he isn't down. He's cured and ready to work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I wouldn't call Lorre's statements "kicking while down" either...

but...

isn't stigma a form of kicking someone lightly while they are down?

I mean... stigma, pretty much by definition, means treating people poorly because of something bad that they have done.

How do you stigmatize someone nicely?


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> With all the wrongs that Charlie Sheen has done I can't believe you're still focused on the minimal actions of Chuck Lorre!


And I can't believe you are still allowing people to pile on against me while at the same time telling me to "play nice".


----------



## Nick

The majority of us recognize who the bad guy is here. I think this thread has outlived its usefulness.


----------



## James Long

RunnerFL said:


> And I can't believe you are still allowing people to pile on against me while at the same time telling me to "play nice".


Let's see ... who was railing on about lynch mobs?

Charlie Sheen seems to think the whole world is out to get him.


----------



## Paul Secic

oldschoolecw said:


> http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2011/02/two-and-a-half-men-done-for-the-season-cbs-says.html
> 
> WOW


CBS will probably cancel the whole show due to Sheen''s rants.


----------



## Paul Secic

deanconst96 said:


> Stupid mindless sitcom anyway. Who cares?


Agree!


----------



## sigma1914

deanconst96 said:


> Stupid mindless sitcom anyway. Who cares?





Paul Secic said:


> Agree!


I'd like to reiterate...


sigma1914 said:


> You do since you read the title and posted.
> ...


----------



## phrelin

Because of one fact, I feel a bit sorry for Charlie.

For eight years now, I and a few other Americans have watched him play an addicted, irresponsible, sexist bachelor on "2½ Men" and enjoyed it as entertainment. So many of us watch it that it is one of higher rated shows on TV.

The problem is, of course, Charlie was playing himself and getting rewarded by me and 10 million other viewers. I realize that if he was playing a serial killer, like "Dexter", I wouldn't feel sorry for him if he turned out to be a serial killer, unless of course I knew he was playing himself.

Just musing about this.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> For eight years now, I and a few other Americans have watched him play an addicted, irresponsible, sexist bachelor on "2½ Men" and enjoyed it as entertainment. So many of us watch it that it is one of higher rated shows on TV.


When life imitated "art" it wasn't that funny.

Archie Bunker was a caricature, not a role model.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> When life imitated "art" it wasn't that funny.
> 
> Archie Bunker was a caricature, not a role model.


That's a very good point. I don't think anybody secretly wanted to be Archie Bunker. But I have a hunch there are many in the important demo 18-39 males that envied much of Charlie Harper's lifestyle.


----------



## MysteryMan

CNN just announced Warner Bros. has fired Sheen from "Two and a Half Men"!


----------



## RAD

MysteryMan said:


> CNN just announced Warner Bros. has fired Sheen from "Two and a Half Men"!


+1, now lists all just ignore him.


----------



## Holydoc

MysteryMan said:


> CNN just announced Warner Bros. has fired Sheen from "Two and a Half Men"!


After being fired Charlie Sheen stated:

"This is very good news," . "They continue to be in breach, like so many whales. It is a big day of gladness at the Sober Valley Lodge because now I can take all of the bazillions, never have to look at whatshisc--k again and I never have to put on those silly shirts for as long as this warlock exists in the terrestrial dimension."

Well, I guess Charlie told them!


----------



## oldschoolecw

Holydoc said:


> After being fired Charlie Sheen stated:
> 
> "This is very good news," . "They continue to be in breach, like so many whales. It is a big day of gladness at the Sober Valley Lodge because now I can take all of the bazillions, never have to look at whatshisc--k again and I never have to put on those silly shirts for as long as this warlock exists in the terrestrial dimension."
> 
> Well, I guess Charlie told them!


It really don't sound as if he cares about his fans at all, what a DB


----------



## Nick

oldschoolecw said:


> It really don't sound as if he cares about his fans at all, what a DB


Why should he? :shrug: 'THM' delivered a good product, we watched. There is no relationship there. What do you expect -- a hug?

I probably watched all 178 episodes at one time or another, some while in syndication (yes, it's _that_ funny!) but I would never describe myself as a fan of CS, nor of anyone else on the show. Well, maybe with the exception of a few of Charlie Harper's more memorable GFs -- Judy Greer (Myra), Denise Richards (Lisa), Kelly Stables (Melissa), April Bowlby (Kandi), Jenny McCarthy (Courtney), Ming Na (Linda), Jerry Ryan (Sherri), Emmanuelle Vaugier (Mia) and a few others who shall remain unnamed.

What can I say -- I'm a guy! :whatdidid


----------



## oldschoolecw

Nick said:


> Why should he? :shrug:
> 
> THM delivered a good product, we watched. There is no relationship there. What do you expect -- a hug?


Yeah only from you:lol:


----------



## Phil T

Mark Cuban is hugging him:

http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/2011/03/07/charlie-sheen-to-star-in-show-on-mark-cubans-tv-channel/


----------



## RobertE

MysteryMan said:


> CNN just announced Warner Bros. has fired Sheen from "Two and a Half Men"!


WINNER!

(too soon?  )


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Men Men Men Men Men Men Men Men Men...

Men Men Men Men Men Men Men Men Men...

Men...

*1 1/2 Men* just doesn't seem to cut it...


----------



## Nick

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *1 1/2 Men* just doesn't seem to cut it...


Actually, Jake is just about ready to take his place among men, er, man.

Name ideas for the new show: Two Men and...a Dolphin

...a grouchy maid and a squirrely neighbor
...a, a... 
...I got nothin'


----------



## DodgerKing

RunnerFL said:


> So what you're saying is that it's ok to kick a man when he's down and needs help? Nice!
> 
> Remind me to never come to you if I need help with something.


The guy is an adult who is aware and responsible for his own actions. Actions that have consequences. Consequences which are important for assisting in shaping the behavior of individuals and society. This is clearly demonstrated by the fact that he has become progressively worse by avoiding consequences.

Most of the time the best way to help people is to have them deal with the consequences of their actions


----------



## DodgerKing

RunnerFL said:


> If it's someone you consider a real friend and truly care about there is no point where enough is enough.


Actually there is. Not doing so only promotes the behavior you are trying to correct. In actuality you are assisting them with kindness


----------



## Mavrick

There are rumors this morning that if the show does continue that Herb played by Ryan Stiles may take an increased part in the show and become the other man in Two and a Half Men replacing Charlie.

They are even saying that they might have him move into the Beach house with Alan and Jake.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Stiles is a really good comedic actor - that'd be a great move.


----------



## RAD

I don't know how that would work out, two 'nerds' playing off each other doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think it would be interesting if they had a different guest actor play Mr. Sheen's part every week. It would be even better if some of them were really inappropriate, like Abe Vigoda or Emma Stone.


----------



## Chris Blount

RAD said:


> I don't know how that would work out, two 'nerds' playing off each other doesn't do it for me.


Hey, it could work. Just look at The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Nick

Ryan Stiles works for me, but let's not overlook the reality of 'Jake' (Angus Jones),










who is now 17½, aging out of the show.


----------



## RAD

How about Warner contracting with ILM for a CGI version of Charlie


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That could actually work, but it would be a bizarre precedent.


----------



## RAD

Stuart Sweet said:


> That could actually work, but it would be a bizarre precedent.


They sort of did something like this when Nancy Marchand died between seasons 2 and 3. They took old footage of her head, talking old dialog, and put it over the body of another actress for the 1st episode before she died on the show.


----------



## Nick

RAD said:


> How about Warner contracting with ILM for a CGI version of Charlie


That's an idea, but the question is, who owns Charlie Sheen's likeness? Does Sheen own and control the rights to his likeness, or does WB?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's what I mean by bizarre precedent.


----------



## BattleScott

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think it would be interesting if they had a different guest actor play Mr. Sheen's part every week. It would be even better if some of them were really inappropriate, like Abe Vigoda or Emma Stone.


I doubt any of the other actors would go along with it, but I thought a fantastic idea for a least 1 or 2 episodes would be to have "Manny Quinn" fill the Charlie slot. The other actors are all talented enough to carry the scenes basically giving the dialog for both. Picture Alan having an argument with Charlie where he continually interjects, "Oh, I know what you're going to say, I'm too cheap to yadda-yadda-yadda". 
Would also be a great parting shot on his acting abilities as well...

As for long term, I think a great manuever would be to have Charlie die and Jake (as a result of one of Charlie's drunken episodes) inherits the beach house and money. Alan goes from mooching off his loaded drunken Brother to mooching off his loaded lazy son. And the story goes on...


----------



## Laxguy

Mavrick said:


> There are rumors this morning that if the show does continue that Herb played by Ryan Stiles may take an increased part in the show and become the other man in Two and a Half Men replacing Charlie.
> 
> They are even saying that they might have him move into the Beach house with Alan and Jake.


I really like Stiles, but cannot see him in the role of a womanizing drunk. For one, he's just not a chick magnet (according to a scientific survey I did of two women. ).

A younger, trimmer Alex Baldwin would be perfect.


----------



## sigma1914

BattleScott said:


> As for long term, I think a great manuever would be to have Charlie die and Jake (as a result of one of Charlie's drunken episodes) inherits the beach house and money. Alan goes from mooching off his loaded drunken Brother to mooching off his loaded lazy son. And the story goes on...


That'd be great!


----------



## armophob

Practice


----------



## phrelin

It shouldn't continue as "2½ Men." I could see a spinoff without a womanizing addict role model, but which probably will result in reduced ratings in the demo male 18-39. The suggestion I outlined before:


phrelin said:


> We begin next season at his funeral where we learn that he and Rose got married. They honeymooned in Mexico, but as luck would have it there was a shooting between drug cartel members in a bar and Charlie was killed while hitting on a cartel chief's girl. But was he really hit in the crossfire as we see in another scene Rose unpacking a gun....
> 
> Anyway, Rose inherits his estate, sells both their houses, buys a bigger one, let's Alan and the kid move in, hires Berta and we're in a new season with all the same characters. Crazy Rose becomes the anchor. And I think Melanie Lynskey could pull it off.


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> It shouldn't continue as "2½ Men." I could see a spinoff without a womanizing addict role model, but which probably will result in reduced ratings in the demo male 18-39.


I'd like to see it continue just so it doesn't become another thing Charlie gets to destroy. Writing him out of a couple of episodes this year would have been nice.

I don't believe changing crazies will save the show.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

James Long said:


> I'd like to see it continue just so it doesn't become another thing Charlie gets to destroy. Writing him out of a couple of episodes this year would have been nice.
> 
> *I don't believe changing crazies will save the show.*


I don't think replacing Charlie with another Charlie will work - I know I wouldn't watch if they tried to replace Charlie.

I'm not sure I'd enjoy a show centered around Rose... I don't see a good way to transition her character from crazy stalker to the centerpiece of a show.

I do, however, like the idea of having Ryan Stiles become the "other man"... I think you could move away from the drunken womanizer story lines and there's alot they could do with the Herb & Alan & Judith triangle. If the show went that direction, I'd at least give it a try to see how it worked.


----------



## kcaudiofx

I could really care less about what Charlie does in his personal life! The show is great, that is the ONLY reason why I watch it, what all the characters do on their own time means NOTHING to me.. I however, will not give the show a chance unless charlie is on their.. Its just like me coming to your house to install your Directv, if I do a great job and provide great service, would you really care what I do on my own time? I know I wouldn't, as long as you took care of me in a professional manner I would be happy and would call you back if I needed something.. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## sigma1914

kcaudiofx said:


> ... Its just like me coming to your house to install your Directv, if I do a great job and provide great service, would you really care what I do on my own time? I know I wouldn't, as long as you took care of me in a professional manner I would be happy and would call you back if I needed something.. Thats just my 2 cents.


I'd care if the tech was a convicted felon for burglary. Even if they only steal during non working hours. You're right otherwise.


----------



## Chris Blount

kcaudiofx said:


> I could really care less about what Charlie does in his personal life! The show is great, that is the ONLY reason why I watch it, what all the characters do on their own time means NOTHING to me.. I however, will not give the show a chance unless charlie is on their.. Its just like me coming to your house to install your Directv, if I do a great job and provide great service, would you really care what I do on my own time? I know I wouldn't, as long as you took care of me in a professional manner I would be happy and would call you back if I needed something.. Thats just my 2 cents.


My take is that by watching the show, I am helping to feed Charlie. Sure, it's easy to turn a blind eye to what he does off the show but I would much rather help feed other actors who don't act like an ass when "off duty".


----------



## Mavrick

News is starting to come out that..

CBS wants Sheen back on the show. Seems it was the production company that fired him.

The network wants him reinstated.

http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/03/21...s-execs-want-charlie-back/?xid=rss-topstories


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Mavrick said:


> News is starting to come out that..
> 
> CBS wants Sheen back on the show. Seems it was the production company that fired him.
> 
> The network wants him reinstated.


That sounds like damage control to me.

No way the production company could have shut down and then fired Sheen without CBS being behind it. Also, IF they did somehow manage to do that, no way CBS didn't immediately issue a statement back when it originally happened.

This is pure damage control as they most likely see Sheen capitalizing and making money on his own popularity right now... and CBS wants a piece of that.


----------



## frederic1943

The key part of that article: "In the wake of Sheen's firing, the usually highly-rated show dropped off 13 percent in their key demographic, the 18-49 age group.":lol:


----------



## pfp

What! A show airing reruns has fewer viewers. How can that be?


----------



## oldschoolecw

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/04/02/charlie-sheen-tour-review/
:lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Somebody's gonna have to change their pet slogan from "Winning" to "Fail".


----------



## Doug Brott

So now, not only has Charlie angered most of America, he's angered his most fervent supporters. :nono2:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Doug Brott said:


> So now, not only has Charlie angered most of America, he's angered his most fervent supporters. :nono2:


So much for all the people that said they wanted to party with him... Apparently, not much of a party.

It's a shame that he is apparently going to have to go down in flames before he seeks help.


----------



## Nick

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...It's a shame that he is apparently going to have to go down in flames before he seeks help.


Perfect name for Charlie Sheen's farewell tour: _"Down in Flames"_.


----------



## James Long

Nick said:


> Perfect name for Charlie Sheen's farewell tour: _"Down in Flames"_.


How about a little Bon Jovi as a theme song? (Although Storm Chasers is using it.)


----------



## oldschoolecw

It will be interesting to see how things turnout on his next stop:lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

oldschoolecw said:


> It will be interesting to see how things turnout on his next stop:lol:


Apparently he was a big hit in Chicago:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/04/04/sheen.tour.chicago/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## phrelin

Why would anyone pay money to see Charlie "interviewed" in a nearly scripted manner?


----------



## Laxguy

phrelin said:


> Why would anyone pay money to see Charlie "interviewed" in a nearly scripted manner?


Why ask why?  I bet we could come up with a pretty long list of stuff we wouldn't pay to see.


----------



## Laxguy

phrelin said:


> Why would anyone pay money to see Charlie "interviewed" in a nearly scripted manner?


On further thinking, is that the nature of this road show?

And while I won't go, I am curious to know what'll happen if he makes it all the way to SF.

You gotta admit he's quite the publicity-generator!


----------



## James Long

phrelin said:


> Why would anyone pay money to see Charlie "interviewed" in a nearly scripted manner?


People paid money to see Charlie Sheen. They didn't know what he was going to do, the format of the show or anything other than Charlie would be there.

The people in Chicago apparently got a better deal than the people in Detroit thanks to the additional structure involved. Instead of pointless rambling the interview format kept the presentation on track.

What I don't understand is why people would pay to see him at all. But there are a lot of things I wouldn't pay to see.


----------



## RunnerFL

James Long said:


> What I don't understand is why people would pay to see him at all. But there are a lot of things I wouldn't pay to see.


Most are probably paying to see him just to say that they did see him.

I admit I probably would if I had the money burning a hole in my pocket and he was coming to a city near me.


----------



## RobertE

James Long said:


> People paid money to see Charlie Sheen. They didn't know what he was going to do, the format of the show or anything other than Charlie would be there.
> 
> The people in Chicago apparently got a better deal than the people in Detroit thanks to the additional structure involved. Instead of pointless rambling the interview format kept the presentation on track.
> 
> What I don't understand is why people would pay to see him at all. But there are a lot of things I wouldn't pay to see.


It's just like driving past a bad car wreck. You know you shouldn't slow down and gawk, but somewhere in the back of brains make us do exactly that. Watching this man go down in flames is no different.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> People paid money to see Charlie Sheen. They didn't know what he was going to do, the format of the show or anything other than Charlie would be there.
> 
> ...
> 
> What I don't understand is why people would pay to see him at all. But there are a lot of things I wouldn't pay to see.


That's one of the two thoughts that I had...

#1. Why would you pay to see him?

#2. How could you possibly be justified in complaining about his performance if you were willing to pay to see him, knowing all that he had been saying recently?

I'm particularly amazed that anyone would pay to see his show sight-unseen... but on top of that, it's crazy to then complain you didn't get what you paid for... when it seems like people got exactly what they should have been expecting.


----------



## Nick

If they paid me and sent a limo to pick me up I wouldn't get off my sweet bippie to go see him. I like(d) Charlie Harper, I don't like Charlie Sheen.

Welcome to the _real _world, Charlie. I hope for your children's sake you get your sh*t together.


----------



## Paul Secic

phrelin said:


> Why would anyone pay money to see Charlie "interviewed" in a nearly scripted manner?


The man has destroyed himself.


----------

